# Smoking Weed with antibiotics



## aloepurp420

Hello i just got diagnosed with lyme, and was put on bactrim. Way before being diagnosed i would always smoke weed to help with my horrible symptoms but i just wanted to know if it would be safe to take both and if there would be any bad interactions?


----------



## SensiStarFan

I THINK you are going to be fine, but be careful.  I would read as much about the antibiotic as possible and if I didn't see any information that worried me I would test it out by taking a hit then waiting 30 minutes to see what happens.  If I feel no ill side effects then I would go ahead and smoke to my heart's content.  I have never heard anyone say anything about a bad reaction from taking an antibiotic and smoking.


-SSF-


----------



## thomas 11111

:yeahthat:


----------



## leafminer

Bactrim is a sulfa drug I think. There shouldn't be any interaction. MJ mainly has interactions with blood pressure medications.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Aloe,
I am sorry about your diagnosis. That has to be disappointing. From my understanding of reading and smoking a lot of pot while taking antibiotics is that is the very wonderful thing about marijuana is it isn't contraindicated with any drug. That's the nice thing about pot. Take your meds, get better and good luck to you.


----------



## Erbal

leafminer said:
			
		

> Bactrim is a sulfa drug I think. There shouldn't be any interaction. MJ mainly has interactions with blood pressure medications.



I don't think MJ actually interacts with blood pressure medications. When you smoke MJ your BP actually rises for a bit. With chronic use it has the adverse effect of lowing your BP. Again that is also dependent upon dose, intake, body posture/activity, etc. I am sure if you are taking medications for hypertension, the last thing your average doctor is going to recommend is MJ since you already have high BP.

Next time you chief your herb, watch your body and depending on the strain you might notice things like tachycardia kicking in and what not.

Anyways, hope this post was useful.


----------



## leafminer

Sorry, Erbal, you've got it backwards. That's why even young smokers sometimes get grey-outs when rushing upstairs after smoking. I've often tested my BP before/after smoking and it causes roughly a 20 point drop in the systolic (high) reading). Try it yourself.


----------



## Erbal

Hmm... you know I have a stethoscope and BP cuff and I never thought about checking my pressures when I smoke. I will correlate some data over the next couple of weeks and post my research and findings for everyone here.


----------



## Rosebud

cool.


----------



## Johnny Trip

I've smoked a lot of mj along with antibiotics and some painkillers that trashed my stomach after I removed my wisdom tooth (i think that's how it's called) with no problems, it even helped a lot, because I couldn't eat anything for about 1 week and did me good where meds did wrong or couldn't cover.
I doctor said that I shouldn't smoke it, he's a newbie ).
My heartbeat per minute it's intense after I smoke some sativas, I'm sure that my blood pressure goes up with it also, it's very important not to freak out about it because that will raise it even more.


----------



## Menimeth

aloepurp420 said:
			
		

> Hello i just got diagnosed with lyme, and was put on bactrim. Way before being diagnosed i would always smoke weed to help with my horrible symptoms but i just wanted to know if it would be safe to take both and if there would be any bad interactions?


 


My wife is taking Bactrim for an infection caused by a spider bite so she can't drink her beer right now, but she has been smoking bud the whole time an there have been no problems because of it. By the way, the infection is almost gone so bud does not counter the drug as far as we can tell.


----------



## dman1234

JMO, dont ask potheads for medical advice, ask you doctor.


----------



## charjakson

Ya, you can no problem smoke marijuana and be taking antibiotics....I have dealt with chronic back pain for most of my life....and I have also taken a ton of antibiotics while taking back pain medication and using marijuana. Thankfully, I just recently found some great ergonomic shoes to help me out....I feel like the back pain is starting to diminish everyday!  Anyway, I hope all works out for you in the end


----------



## Kamila

There is no problem, mixing marijuana and antibiotics should not actually impact on the efficacy of the antibiotics. If you are on antibiotics it is advised that alcohol is not taken, as this affects the impact of the antibiotic.


----------



## lindseyj

Marijuana is safe to take with any pharmaceutical. Unlike mixing normal medications, marijuana isn't hard on your organs and won't cause too much stress on your body.


----------



## lindseyj

Smoking marijuana won't interfere with the effectiveness of an antibiotic. However, you must consult your doctor about your any such doubt.


----------



## N.E.wguy

that always goes well 

unless in a mmj legal state i'd say nothing to pcp


----------



## Namsjones

I guess that can be used like that but still i suggest you to have it according to the advice of the doctor because that is the needed thing for you right now.
Because if we start taking something with recommendation and knowing about it that can cause bad effects.


----------



## MightyMoh

I know a girl who does this, it takes her much more to get stoned though. Try some of the strains mentioned in http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=994230


----------

